# Hey friends



## JanetJohn (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm new to this forum. Hope i'm in the right place.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

You are....... welcome.....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There's a good indication this is an advertisement bot or person.


----------

